# Road Bike



## Young Un (20 Jun 2008)

Wanted road bike 53/54/55 cm frame, 

must be in good condition and in the west midlands. 

am interested in anything that is a road bike 

WHY???


----------



## Dave5N (22 Jun 2008)

I'd stick with the 'cross bike idea. You'll love 'cross!


----------



## Young Un (22 Jun 2008)

when i am a bit older and have some more moeny i think i am gonna build a cross bike for myself, but until then ill just have to wait or like i have said in the pm see if they will let me do it on a rigid mtb


----------



## stevenb (24 Jun 2008)

What is your budget mate?
What type of frame are you looking for?
Componentry?


----------



## Young Un (24 Jun 2008)

350 max really.

shimano or campag am not too bothered as im not experienced enough to know the difference.

road bike frame so compact frame, and aluminium not steel


----------

